# Perv squirts up teenage girl at WalMart



## RAGING BONER (Sep 27, 2006)

> (FOLEY, Ala.) Sept. 25 -- In the middle of a local WalMart, police say a man relieved himself sexually, on a young girl and then runs off. It happened at the WalMart Supercenter off Highway 59 in Foley. Police are now searching for the suspect they believe may have acted out before.
> 
> Taken in a crowded WalMart store in Foley, a surveillance video depicts a man in a green shirt, lingering on the right side of the screen. He's not shopping, he's stalking. Police say he's fondling himself as he watches a 13-year-old girl across the isle and out of the camera's view. After a while, investigators say he crosses the isle to violate the unsuspecting teen in an unimaginable way. Sergeant Tony Fuqua with the Foley Police Department describes what happened: ?Then he went over to her and relieved himself sexually on the outer clothing of the 13-year-old.?
> 
> ...




Law of Inverse Ninja Strength

^ thats the video...


well, i gotta say that it takes guts to blow your wad on a girl in public...I give this guy props for courage under fire.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 27, 2006)

That's disturbing......just sick....


----------



## Draffut (Sep 27, 2006)

Hilarious.

She didn't know what it was and was in shock... OH NO, IT'S THE BLOB, RUNNN!!!!!

Man, crazy ass guy, funny ass story, silly ass girl, stupid ass world.


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 27, 2006)

I feel sorry for that girl She's gonna be traumatized for the rest of her life having to see something that horrible.


----------



## Zhongda (Sep 27, 2006)

ugh... what he had aids.... and what if he hit a wound in her arm or made her swallow it... poor guy, the type with no life and wouldn't mnd scumbing so low... deserves death.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 27, 2006)

This guy has nothing on some of the other shit that has been going on (the guy who raped the 8 year old in a Mall handicap restroom a few months back)

He just needs to get thrown in Federal Pound-me-in-the-ass-prison for a while.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 27, 2006)

Draffut said:
			
		

> Hilarious.
> 
> She didn't know what it was and was in shock... OH NO, IT'S THE BLOB, RUNNN!!!!!
> 
> Man, crazy ass guy, funny ass story, silly ass girl, stupid ass world.


Damn I would be horrified too if a guy surprise squirted me with man juice.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 27, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:
			
		

> Damn I would be horrified too if a guy surprise squirted me with man juice.



The most importnat part of this equation is, are you male or female.

If some guy ever tried whackin off on me (male) he would get a kick to the nards so hard he would be coughing up blood for a week.

Also, it wasn't that she was horrified that he wacked off on her, whcih i could understand, but more or less that she didn;t know what it was, or what was happening.

Lastly, it's not "Man Juice" it's called "Man Chowder"


----------



## D?j? Vu (Sep 27, 2006)

this story has inspired me.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 27, 2006)

Deja Vu said:
			
		

> this story has inspired me.



Gonna draw anouther diagram like hte one of the teacher and his Fatality move.


----------



## D?j? Vu (Sep 27, 2006)

Draffut said:
			
		

> Gonna draw anouther diagram like hte one of the teacher and his Fatality move.



no, I think I'd get in trouble for this one


----------



## kapsi (Sep 27, 2006)

I do that all the time


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 27, 2006)

Draffut said:
			
		

> The most importnat part of this equation is, are you male or female.
> 
> If some guy ever tried whackin off on me (male) he would get a kick to the nards so hard he would be coughing up blood for a week.
> 
> ...


My mistake, "man chowder" :sweat
I am female, and I too would have to kick him so hard that he probably wouldn't be able to use it any more


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 27, 2006)

fuck dat man...guess d gurl wants a sharingan now so next tym she knows wen som1's gonna jack-off her hehehe lol


----------



## Draffut (Sep 27, 2006)

dummy plug said:
			
		

> fuck dat man...guess d gurl wants a sharingan now so next tym she knows wen som1's gonna jack-off her hehehe lol



I only got about 4 words out of that whole rant.  can anyone decipher jibberish for me?


----------



## Tsuuga (Sep 27, 2006)

He is hypothesizing that the aforementioned female adolescent might presently be coveting the "Sharingan" in the likelihood of a man manually exciting his genitalia upon her. Again. He then proceeded to giggle and subsequently laugh out loud.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Sep 27, 2006)

That is just disturbing...


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 27, 2006)

Tsuuga said:
			
		

> He is hypothesizing that the aforementioned female adolescent might presently be coveting the "Sharingan" in the likelihood of a man manually exciting his genitalia upon her. Again. He then proceeded to giggle and subsequently laugh out loud.



Couldn't have deciphered it better myself


----------



## ydraliskos (Sep 27, 2006)

NightWish said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for that girl She's gonna be traumatized for the rest of her life having to see something that horrible.



er... WHAT??

A guy just money-shotted her, no big deal, it's not like she was smashed to desks, stomped over, beaten with a steel pipe and thrown of the 4th window like that other chinese girl.


What is wrong with you ppl XD  People don't get traumatized by shit like this, just how weak do you think the human psyche is?  Stop self-pampering yourselves and your kids and open your eyes already. She just saw cock and cum, and I guarantee you she'll be seeing both again, when she has sex.

She'll be laughing about it in 2 weeks, unless her fucking loser parents make a big deal out of it and ruin her worse than Jizz~~ ever could with psychotherapy and other PC bullshit.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 27, 2006)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha thank you for that good 10 minute laugh. Still that guy is one sick friend, wtf was he thinking? 

Also how could a *teenager* not know what that was? I had the discovery channnel upon hitting 4th grade.




> What is wrong with you ppl XD People don't get traumatized by shit like this, just how weak do you think the human psyche is? Stop self-pampering yourselves and your kids and open your eyes already.


I would be traumatized even after kicking his ass, and im a guy. If that happened to me I would take a bath in holy water, then pour a whole jug of bleach in the washing machine and jump in.


----------



## ydraliskos (Sep 27, 2006)

Yagura said:
			
		

> I would be traumatized even after kicking his ass, and im a guy. If that happened to me I would take a bath in holy water, then pour a whole jug of bleach in the washing machine and jump in.



That's not traumatized, that's disgusted XD

Traumatized would be seeing psychologists for the rest of your life


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 27, 2006)

> That's not traumatized, that's disgusted XD
> 
> Traumatized would be seeing psychologists for the rest of your life


Rofl, I guess your right. XD I would shove the article(s) of clothing that he came on down his throat.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Sep 27, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> That's not traumatized, that's disgusted XD
> 
> Traumatized would be seeing psychologists for the rest of your life



Well said XD LMAO


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 27, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> er... WHAT??
> 
> A guy just money-shotted her, no big deal, it's not like she was smashed to desks, stomped over, beaten with a steel pipe and thrown of the 4th window like that other chinese girl.
> 
> ...


Besides she'll soon be running after the thing, anyway, and perhaps miss the day she was jizzed on by a stranger.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah, my dad came on me since I turned 3 and look how I turned out!


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 27, 2006)

> Besides she'll soon be running after the thing, anyway, and perhaps miss the day she was jizzed on by a stranger.


LMFAO!!!!

[QUOTEYeah, my dad came on me since I turned 3 and look how I turned out!
][/QUOTE]
LMFAO!


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 27, 2006)

eeeewwww... poor girl


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 27, 2006)

Poor girl 

those perverts makes girls unhappy, and this will probably effect her future sexlife


----------



## ydraliskos (Sep 27, 2006)

FrostXian said:
			
		

> Besides she'll soon be running after the thing, anyway, and perhaps miss the day she was jizzed on by a stranger.




haha exactly what was on my mind


----------



## RockLee (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow.

There are dolls, you know.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 27, 2006)

Wal-Mart is not a safe place anymore >_>

Poor little girl tho


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 27, 2006)

> Originally Posted by FrostXian
> Besides she'll soon be running after the thing, anyway, and perhaps miss the day she was jizzed on by a stranger.
> 
> 
> ...


The both of you are fucking hilarious, thank you for making my day!!!! XD


----------



## Aeld (Sep 27, 2006)

pfft...
I'm sorry ^_^ but come on thats funny! Its the kind of thing you read in "sugar" or "shout" magazine when you're 15 and piss yourself giggling about it

I'm sure she'll get over it. It'll happen a lot more as she grows up trust me


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 27, 2006)

shrym said:
			
		

> pfft...
> I'm sorry ^_^ but come on thats funny! Its the kind of thing you read in "sugar" or "shout" magazine when you're 15 and piss yourself giggling about it
> 
> I'm sure she'll get over it. It'll happen a lot more as she grows up trust me


ORLY? Imagine you at 13 went to WalMart and this guy ran up to you and blew his load on your clothes. Would you find it funny? Would it be easy to get over it?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2006)

poor girl, at least she learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 27, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> poor girl, at least she learned a valuable lesson.


and what would that lesson be?


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 27, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Shogun
> poor girl, at least she learned a valuable lesson.
> 
> and what would that lesson be?


A *valuable * omg ROFL, I would like to know what was so valuable about it as well ahhahahahaha, this thread is great.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 27, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> and what would that lesson be?


That it tastes good or is hard to wash out of her clothes................. 
*Joking*
Actually i've seen this one time in a hidden camera show with crazy japanese ppl. XD


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks JES i don't have to answer the questions posed at me now.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 27, 2006)

Well i can see it before me.

Man: Excuse me, do you know what time it is?

Girl: Sure, it's.....

Man: "unzips pants"

Girl: 

Man: 

Girl: 

Probably not how it went down but that guy definetly had some skills in stealthing people.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Sep 27, 2006)

Lack of sex education much?


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 27, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Thanks JES i don't have to answer the questions posed at me now.


so that was your answer? :/ lame.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 27, 2006)

No, not much.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 27, 2006)

They're never gonna catch me.  I'm the jizz ninja.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> so that was your answer? :/ lame.


what were you expecting?


----------



## kintaro_oe (Sep 27, 2006)

aw..... POOR LITTLE GIRL...... she's made to be a Sex Relief Officer wahehhe


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 27, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> so that was your answer? :/ lame.


Byaku thinks my answer is lame ;/
Why ? XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2006)

Finally, a Hispanic guy bites the pedo dust.

Now I can rest easy.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 27, 2006)

American's don't seem to have a good sex education. My god she's 13 and she didn't know what it was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> American's don't seem to have a good sex education. My god she's 13 and she didn't know what it was.


 
I don't think it should be a requirement for a 13 year old girl, to know what semen is.

If anything, not knowing would protect her innocence. I like my 13 year old girls nice and innocent.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 27, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> If anything, not knowing would protect her innocence. I like my 13 year old girls nice and innocent.


Good point. If I want them innocent here in Sweden I like have to take them when they're five.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Sep 27, 2006)

Where is security when you need it... The guy was on tape, no one was watching the security cameras? Really...

Wal-mart, the nightmare of the suburbs...


----------



## dsrchris (Sep 27, 2006)

Man, where I live the 13 year old would've probably turned round and charged him £20 for the pleasure. 

Then used that to buy smack for her children.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2006)

i want to go to that place!


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Sep 27, 2006)

She should have castrated the bastard.  And fed his parts to her dog.

What kind of a wierd sicko would jack off on a 13 year old girl?  Or on any unsuspecting girl for that matter.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 27, 2006)

Seand said:
			
		

> She should have castrated the bastard.  And fed his parts to her dog.
> 
> What kind of a wierd sicko would jack off on a 13 year old girl?  Or on any unsuspecting girl for that matter.



Someone who have watched to much porn, perhaps?


----------



## ydraliskos (Sep 27, 2006)

dsrchris said:
			
		

> Man, where I live the 13 year old would've probably turned round and charged him ?20 for the pleasure.
> 
> Then used that to buy smack for her children.




hahahah awesome


----------



## Terrence Urameshi (Sep 27, 2006)

I really just don't know how to react to this stuff. I usually wanna laugh, but I guess by some stretch of the imagination this isn't funny....

meh...poor chick.


----------



## Yondaime the Hokage (Sep 27, 2006)

Thats ganna be a nasty stain to get out....
And that guy has problems


----------



## Hiiro (Sep 27, 2006)

My girlfriend is 15 and I jack off on her all the time. 

If the girl didn't know what it was they should of just told her the mexican sneezed on her. End of story, no big deal, thank you, have a nice day.


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiiro said:
			
		

> My girlfriend is 15 and I jack off on her all the time.
> 
> If the girl didn't know what it was they should of just told her the mexican sneezed on her. End of story, no big deal, thank you, have a nice day.


If you were her would you believe that it was a sneeze?


----------



## Aya (Sep 27, 2006)

Disgusting ---> yes
Traumatizing ---> yes...but not that much

i know a 13-year-old who molested little girls

anyway, poor girl



edit: wtf? she doesn't what "that" was? XD LOOL


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiiro said:
			
		

> My girlfriend is 15 and I jack off on her all the time.
> 
> If the girl didn't know what it was they should of just told her the mexican sneezed on her. End of story, no big deal, thank you, have a nice day.


I think thats kind of illegal for you to be dating a 15 year old. Id somewhat understand 17, but 15?

Dude in my state the age of consent is 16 and still if a 20 yr old was caught doing a 16 year old they still probably be locked up.


----------



## little nin (Sep 27, 2006)

fuckin sicko...


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 27, 2006)

> My girlfriend is 15 and I jack off on her all the time.


----------



## Gene (Sep 27, 2006)

13 years old? That's just plain wrong.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 27, 2006)

If someone did that to me I would chase him down and beat him down. He skeeted on her it is friggin disgusting.

If they catch him he just needs his ass kicked and thrown in the jungle.


----------



## Moose (Sep 27, 2006)

Geez why do you people think this is so horrible? Its fucking funny!


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 27, 2006)

It is funny. <.<

All we need is someone to edit the pedo bear onto a clip of the man doing it and we have internet gold.


----------



## kataimiko (Sep 27, 2006)

that poor girl is going to be afraid of penises for the rest of her life. >_>


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 27, 2006)

*This man must have trained for many years......I bet this was his life-long goal.

Somewhere in Mexico, a group of people are getting rich off of this. For sure. *


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 27, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> I think thats kind of illegal for you to be dating a 15 year old. Id somewhat understand 17, but 15?
> 
> Dude in my state the age of consent is 16 and still if a 20 yr old was caught doing a 16 year old they still probably be locked up.


I dated a 14 year old! When I was 14 years old.


----------



## Amaretti (Sep 27, 2006)

I dated a thirteen year old.


Granted, I was thirteen at the time...


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL STORY INVOLVING PENIS AND CUM SO HILARIOUS ROFLMAO IM SO COOL SINCE I THINK THIS IS FUNNY


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 27, 2006)

Damn.

I can't see a male being able to release just by looking at a 13 year old girl. 
Well on my view anyway, I'll need to see more action than that. But the girl shoulda just ran away when dude popped up on her. I mean if a starnger pops up on u, u either whoop his ass, or run for help or somethin.


----------



## Yondaime the Hokage (Sep 27, 2006)

.............


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 27, 2006)

gotta blur out his arm 2


----------



## Bleach_XDXD (Sep 27, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:
			
		

> That's disturbing......just sick....


i agree..... arrest him i say, arrest him!!!!


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 27, 2006)

> i agree..... arrest him i say, arrest him!!!!


 
you sure you dont want any of this


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow that is just tiwsted, i hope that guy is caught!  Thats just freakin sick n tiwsts, plus who the fuck in their right mind can get off in walmart regardless of what's in it?  It's wal-mart for christ sake!

And you guys leave Hiiro alone, so what if he is 20, 5 yrs isn't all that bad in the end.  Specially when you get older so leave him alone.  Plus, I don't think he's 20 haha but even if he is, who cares its their choice, so let it be ^_^


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 27, 2006)

His name and hiiro and I wasn't on his case,


Just giving him the Pedo Bear seal of approval


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 27, 2006)

I can imagine this being like a drive by, in fact:

Man:Ey there that bitch go right there
Girl: Wow look at the shoes, so PRETTY
Man: Yeah enjoy last bit of peace you'll ever have
Girl: I want these, & these, & these
Man:Im locked, loaded, & ready to bust on that fool
Girl: WOW!!! OMFG!!! These are adorable!!!!
Man: Wassup now bitch!!!!AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhHHHHH
*splat* *splat* *splat*
Girl: WHATS THIS????? *bawls*
Man: BUCK BUCK BUCK, EASTSIIIIIIIIIIIDE


it was funny typing this, but i also feel bad at the same time.


----------



## Plot-no-jutsu (Sep 27, 2006)

She's playing it off like she doesn't know what splurted on her... we all know she's a ho. 

That guy is seriously pathetic. I mean WTF, not only fondle yourself in public, let alone at Walmart? And proceed to drive-by jizz at a 13 year old?

Lowlife.

Still hilarious though LOL


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Sep 27, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> er... WHAT??
> 
> A guy just money-shotted her, no big deal, it's not like she was smashed to desks, stomped over, beaten with a steel pipe and thrown of the 4th window like that other chinese girl.
> 
> ...



he cummed on her. she's never seen it or possibly never heard of it. i dont even think she took sex ed to even know. seeing white gooey shit splat onto her from a "private part" right in public, unexpectly, out of the blue, would be shocking to not just kids her age, but to people of all ages. this kind of shit should be considered a big deal. would u want ur 13 year girl to see some strangers 40 year old dick splatting semen and sperm on her. Hell no. And no she wont be laughing in about 2 weeks. Although she wasnt smashed to desks, stomped over, beaten with a steel pipe and thrown of the 4th window like that other chinese girl, that isnt as bad as that, however this is a bad thing and should be made a big deal out of.

i considered what that man did very close to raping a 13 year old girl.


and not to sound funny, i'm a boy, and i never seened what cum look until it was late 14.


----------



## Red (Sep 27, 2006)

I feel sorry for the girl...they shuld lock up that mofo in a room full of sexual active bulls...lets see how he likes it...


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 27, 2006)

but he didnt rape her.

All he did was nut on her.

You can say someone can nut on him and see how he likes it.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Sep 27, 2006)

...umm...That's hilarious!


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Sep 27, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> but he didnt rape her.
> 
> All he did was nut on her.
> 
> You can say someone can nut on him and see how he likes it.



i know but i said i consider it very lose to rape. i dont now what to call it other than nutting on someone. The best thing i can think of is unexpected oral sex. 

LMFAO... i cant stop laughing at this.    

that last kid expression is priceless.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 27, 2006)

> i know but i said i consider it very lose to rape. i dont now what to call it other than nutting on someone. The best thing i can think of is unexpected oral sex.


 
did they even say where it landed?

If it hit her clothes, people think he should be put to death for that?


----------



## B (Sep 27, 2006)

lol, ewww. D:
Sick fuck.
Poor girl. That is just wrong. B:


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 27, 2006)

> “Then he went over to her and relieved himself sexually on the outer clothing of the 13-year-old.”


 
shit didnt even touch her.


dont see why every one is saying he should be raped and shit.


----------



## B (Sep 27, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> shit didnt even touch her.
> 
> 
> dont see why every one is saying he should be raped and shit.


Yeah. I mean the guy was wrong for doing what he did, but there are far worse things that happen to young children everyday. That girl should be over it sooner or later. C:


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry Miyata just came across to me you was on his case!  Sorry!


And i repeat ym statment again, how on earth does someone get of in wal-mart anwyays... thats the question here!


----------



## Dastek (Sep 27, 2006)

I find this disgusting yet... amusing at the same time.


----------



## Kelci (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow....that poor girl. But you know, it doesn't really surprise me that that sort of thing happened. There are more and more perverts out there everyday.


----------



## Masahiro_Kurokawa (Sep 27, 2006)

o_0 ...... that guy must have been seriusly horny... i mean ZOMFG?! walmart.... that just wrong


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 27, 2006)

You know what sickened me more? The posts in this thread.   Ya'll are some of the sickest, most heartless fucks I ever had knowledge of.    

It goes with without saying that you would be singing a different tune if you or   a young female relation was in that little girl's shoes.


----------



## Michi (Sep 27, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> You know what sickened me more? The posts in this thread. Ya'll are some of the sickest, most heartless fucks I ever had knowledge of.
> 
> It goes with without saying that you would be singing a different tune if you or a young female relation was in that little girl's shoes.


 that's true
---
 this is sick...disgusting news


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Sep 27, 2006)

he had bushy hair?  Where

seriously though this is a screwed up world and yes parents really don't seem to keep tabs on their kids anymore even though stuff like this is all over the news.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 27, 2006)

> It goes with without saying that you would be singing a different tune if you or a young female relation was in that little girl's shoes.


 

If I was in that little girls shoes I would be more worried about my feet then some semen on my pants.

Seriously my toes would all be broken at the least.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 27, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> You know what sickened me more? The posts in this thread.   Ya'll are some of the sickest, most heartless fucks I ever had knowledge of.
> 
> It goes with without saying that you would be singing a different tune if you or   a young female relation was in that little girl's shoes.


where the hell are the bloodlusted chinese middle school teachers when you need them?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 27, 2006)

portable-R-KELLY

(+[_]0) PRK.....


----------



## Killer Goats (Sep 28, 2006)

She's 13 and doesn't know what semen is, I am actually surprised. Though, I hope they catch him. We need less weirdos on the street.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Sep 28, 2006)

7UP! said:
			
		

> She's 13 and doesn't know what semen is, I am actually surprised. Though, I hope they catch him. We need less weirdos on the street.


she is a girl....if she were a guy and didn't know I would be suprised...but a girl that age shouldn't know what it is.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 28, 2006)

> she is a girl....if she were a guy and didn't know I would be suprised...but a girl that age shouldn't know what it is.


 
oh they know...

trust me


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> oh they know...
> 
> trust me



You make sure of that, huh Miyata?


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 28, 2006)

Rild so I guess you not going be accompanying me to scope out the playgrounds no more eh?


----------



## Roy (Sep 28, 2006)

damm I feel sorry for the girl


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> Rild so I guess you not going be accompanying me to scope out the playgrounds no more eh?



You must have me confused with a waste of flesh like yourself. I guess misery loves company, even misrable sub-humans like yourself


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 28, 2006)

> You must have me confused with a waste of flesh like yourself. I guess misery loves company, even misrable sub-humans like yourself


 
You still mad I didnt let you have the one on the merry go round eh?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> You still mad I didnt let you have the one on the merry go round eh?



Sad, I will cry for you when the angry mob rips you limb from limb


----------



## rizahatake (Sep 28, 2006)

This is just sick!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

I lolled at this add next to the vid XDDD


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Sep 28, 2006)

Reminds me off those Japanese GIFs, where dudes whack off and spray on unexpecting women.


----------



## Lord James (Sep 28, 2006)

That's just sick and wrong. >_>

Poor girl... I bet she's scarred for life.


Why would a guy do something dumb like that? He doesn't have dignity or something? o__o;;


----------



## Speedycat (Sep 28, 2006)

I hope they catch the guy. I had seen that sex ed video 3 times by the time I was in eighth grade, so I don't see how she could have not known what that was.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

You people saying that the 12 year old shoulda known what man juice is? You trying to say that she somehow deserved it?

This sick asshole should be thrown to the wolves in prison. You sick fucks are sympathizing with this bastard. Especially Miyata, since he and this sicko share similar hobbies.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 28, 2006)

I was having sex at 13...WITH 13 year old girls!

she's a fucking liar if she says she didn't know what man chowder was, and deserved every drop of that bukkake party.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> I was having sex at 13...WITH 13 year old girls!
> 
> she's a fucking liar if she says she didn't know what man chowder was, and deserved every drop of that bukkake party.



^ Kids, this is your brains on drugs


----------



## Plot-no-jutsu (Sep 28, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> You know what sickened me more? The posts in this thread.   Ya'll are some of the sickest, most heartless fucks I ever had knowledge of.
> 
> It goes with without saying that you would be singing a different tune if you or   a young female relation was in that little girl's shoes.



Would it make you feel a little better if I let an old lady spew menstruation on me unsuspectingly?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

Nihil said:
			
		

> Would it make you feel a little better if I let an old lady spew menstruation on me unsuspectingly?



It would make me feel better if you took a 357 Magnum, put it to the bottom of your chin. And removed one more jackass from the world.


----------



## Plot-no-jutsu (Sep 28, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> It would make me feel better if you took a 357 Magnum, put it to the bottom of your chin. And removed one more jackass from the world.



You really are a pathetic piece of shit.

Do you really take internet this seriously?


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Sep 28, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> It would make me feel better if you took a 357 Magnum, put it to the bottom of your chin. And removed one more jackass from the world.


Yeah, what's the deal with some people sticking up for the pervos?  
Of course it's mildy amusing, mostly for guys I guess, but as a young girl myself, I certainly wouldn't want an old codger's mess on me!  
...it's sick that it happened in a supermarket, too... *shivers*


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

Nihil said:
			
		

> You really are a pathetic piece of shit.
> 
> Do you take internet really this seriously?




It's quite fun exposing the birth defects like you. Don't like it? don't read my posts.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 28, 2006)

> Yeah, what's the deal with some people sticking up for the pervos?
> Of course it's mildy amusing, mostly for guys I guess, but as a young girl myself, I certainly wouldn't want an old codger's mess on me!
> ...it's sick that it happened in a supermarket, too... *shivers*



Yeah too bad it happened in walmart. The guy shoulda been a real man and did it on an elementary school area.

Then he probaly wouldnt even got caught on camera.

The dumbfuck.


----------



## Plot-no-jutsu (Sep 28, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> It's quite fun exposing the birth defects like you. Don't like it? don't read my posts.



If you even bothered, or have enough brain capacity to read my first post, I actually felt sorry for the girl. No, actually that was a facade. I could care less. 

Is it bad that happened to her? Yes. 

Is it also hilarious? Yes. What are you gonna do about it?

The point is, you are pathetic for being so rattled easily by some of the posts in this thread.


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 28, 2006)

Story said:
			
		

> Another woman tells us she hopes this shocking story will be an eye-opener to all parents: ?I have a lot of cousins that are 13 and 14, you know. A lot of parents drop off their kids at WalMart, to hang out with friends, even at the mall, and parents need to know the 13 and 14 year old children are targets.?


Eye-opener? This woman is an idiot.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

Nihil said:
			
		

> If you even bothered, or have enough brain capacity to read my first post, I actually felt sorry for the girl. No, actually that was a facade. I could care less.
> 
> Is it bad that happened to her? Yes.
> 
> ...



I thank you for your heartfelt concern. But I pity you. 

Like a blowfish, you make a big show to look more important than you really are, but in reality, you are just small fry


----------



## Plot-no-jutsu (Sep 28, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> I thank you for your heartfelt concern. But I pity you.
> 
> Like a blowfish, you make a big show to look more important than you really are, but in reality, you are just small fry



Right. Yeah, you're completely on point. 

Now let's just get back to feeling sorry for this poor girl who got cummed on by some douchebag.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Sep 28, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> Yeah too bad it happened in walmart. The guy shoulda been a real man and did it on an elementary school area.
> 
> Then he probaly wouldnt even got caught on camera.
> 
> The dumbfuck.


Yeah, he could have, if he was that way inclined  But then it would have to be featured it the _real_ news...
and we would all eventually have to be microchipped...


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

Nihil said:
			
		

> Right. Yeah, you're completely on point.
> 
> Now let's just get back to feeling sorry for this poor girl who got cummed on by some douchebag.



You feel sorry for no one. Anyway This guy should be flayed and salted


----------



## Moose (Sep 28, 2006)

This is actually very funny, but he still should be punished. 10 days jail time sounds about right.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 28, 2006)

> This is actually very funny, but he still should be punished. 10 days jail time sounds about right.


 
yup i agree. That will teach him.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

Moose said:
			
		

> This is actually very funny, but he still should be punished. 10 days jail time sounds about right.



I'd be satisfied with no less than a firing squad, of sucky shots with automatics


----------



## Uzumaki_Ryu (Sep 28, 2006)

Well if you saying he should be killed then that is a little extreme don't you think I mean yes it was bad, but he shouldn't be put to death he will probly just get a year or two in prison at most and that is still little long for what he did.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

Uzumaki_Akira said:
			
		

> Well if you saying he should be killed then that is a little extreme don't you think I mean yes it was bad, but he shouldn't be put to death he will probly just get a year or two in prison at most and that is still little long for what he did.



Sexual predators are almost always repeat offenders.


----------



## Moose (Sep 28, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> Sexual predators are almost always repeat offenders.


Thiefs are almost always repeat thiefs. Should we put them to death to? Of course not.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

Moose said:
			
		

> Thiefs are almost always repeat thiefs. Should we put them to death to? Of course not.



have you been listening to the cases of the judges going easy on these pedos, and they get out a month later and ruin some other child's life. 

That's real smart and fair.


----------



## Michi (Sep 28, 2006)

@Illuminati Gate: Are you replying to every single post made in this thread?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

Michi-chan said:
			
		

> @Illuminati Gate: Are you replying to every single post made in this thread?



I'm not breaking any rule by replying


----------



## RasenganUltimate (Sep 28, 2006)

omg... this thread is still going on? -_-


----------



## Michi (Sep 28, 2006)

I know that  it just amuses me that you continue to come back to see what people have to say  but I'm leaving; no point in me staying


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2006)

Michi-chan said:
			
		

> I know that  it just amuses me that you continue to come back to see what people have to say  but I'm leaving; no point in me staying



You know what they say. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 29, 2006)

^ you were squirted on weren't you? I get it now, its like the perv squirted you up...you poor bastard...


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 29, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> ^ you were squirted on weren't you? I get it now, its like the perv squirted you up...you poor bastard...



You Fail at life


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 29, 2006)

boner you wasnt supposed to put his secret out like that.

Its squirter-squirtee confidentiality


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 29, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> boner you wasnt supposed to put his secret out like that.
> 
> Its squirter-squirtee confidentiality



Aren't you two butt lovers late for a soap dropping?


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 29, 2006)

> Aren't you two butt lovers late for a soap dropping?



As long as im not uke thats fine with me.


----------



## Myyahele (Sep 29, 2006)

Gais, funny story...


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 29, 2006)

LMAO! Some girl just got cummed on at WalMart!!! xD


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 29, 2006)

Those of you who dont find it funny wtf? Its *hilarious*, how often does a kid get cummed on in public?Its priceless, you know if you saw it in person you'd be pissing yourself.


----------



## Pentence (Sep 29, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> ORLY? Imagine you at 13 went to WalMart and this guy ran up to you and blew his load on your clothes. Would you find it funny? Would it be easy to get over it?



Honestly in my case,yes, i found my mothers body and hardly flinched at age 11 icried only during her funeral and hardly any before or after.I dont know about funny right away but later i would laugh and be like wth.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 29, 2006)

LoL....................


----------



## Killer Goats (Sep 29, 2006)

It would be funny, if you actually see it.


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't see the fun part of it all...
If I happend to walk past while that happend I would've probably punched the guy.
Because the only thing I can think of now is if that happend to my cousins or my sister I'd seriously put him in a hospital.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 29, 2006)

that guy is seriously messed up!


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 29, 2006)

lol, 13 year old Pwned by Milkshakes ^_^

 I lol at this so Incrediblly hard >_____<

 could have been worse though....the Girl could have been raped & Killed...


----------



## Red (Sep 29, 2006)

acid said:
			
		

> lol, 13 year old Pwned by Milkshakes ^_^
> 
> I lol at this so Incrediblly hard >_____<
> 
> could have been worse though....the Girl could have been raped & Killed...


worse things can happen besides rape....being rapped by your dog....


----------



## Yuriha (Sep 29, 2006)

Yuck. All I can say is that if this had happened to me, we'd both have to go to jail after I got done with him.


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 29, 2006)

blindpipe said:
			
		

> worse things can happen besides rape....being rapped by your dog....


 
......being raped By a bullfrog....Ya rly...


----------



## Bresakar (Sep 29, 2006)

Nihonjin said:
			
		

> I don't see the fun part of it all...
> If I happend to walk past while that happend I would've probably punched the guy.
> Because the only thing I can think of now is if that happend to my cousins or my sister I'd seriously put him in a hospital.


So do I! I would've kicked his ass to the moon. I mean how disgusting is that, please? Even in public. Horrible, dudes!


----------



## Xcellion (Sep 29, 2006)

theres a crazy video about japanese people doing this to random japanese women in the streets. these women just go, wtf? then proceed to wipe it off and go on with their lives.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 29, 2006)

> theres a crazy video about japanese people doing this to random japanese women in the streets. these women just go, wtf? then proceed to wipe it off and go on with their lives.


Because being nutted on. contrary to internet, is not serious business.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 29, 2006)

I dont know if it was a chick or a guy, but why the hell were they bitching so much, about people laughing at it??? I mean hell it aint that serious. Talking bout if you're a 13 year old girl, & if you dont know what it is, it can be traumatizing. Uhhh, most schools have sex ed when the students are in 5th grade. Also most kids know what comes out of a penis by like 9 years old. I would also like to state, that if i were a 13 year old gurl who got cummed on, by a stranger. I would be in jail for life or 25 to life. Because i would've killed him, slowly & terribly.


----------



## poppin123 (Sep 29, 2006)

WOW, i have actually been to that wal-mart.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 29, 2006)

> WOW, i have actually been to that wal-mart.


 
if you never nutted on a minor then you went there for no reason.


----------



## Squirtle (Sep 29, 2006)

Omg thats sooo hawt!!


----------



## Zuuka (Sep 29, 2006)

Thats just terrible. Its nothing to laugh about. I can't imagine how embarassed, abused and violated she must feel now. Thats serously an experience that will make a large portion of your year suck. Shes probably gonna have mad fear of like shopping alone and her parents too.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 29, 2006)

Zuuka said:
			
		

> Thats just terrible. Its nothing to laugh about. I can't imagine how embarassed, abused and violated she must feel now. Thats serously an experience that will make a large portion of your year suck. Shes probably gonna have mad fear of like shopping alone and her parents too.



These asshole don't give a darn. This thread has been turned into a sick joke. Courtesy of the Pedo formerly known as Miyata


----------



## Razza (Sep 30, 2006)

That's ... intresting.


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 30, 2006)

Zuuka said:
			
		

> Thats just terrible. Its nothing to laugh about. I can't imagine how embarassed, abused and violated she must feel now. Thats serously an experience that will make a large portion of your year suck. Shes probably gonna have mad fear of like shopping alone and her parents too.


  lol & yet this Bitch didn't take to time to realise her surroundings, that her Own damn fault.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 30, 2006)

acid said:
			
		

> lol & yet this Bitch didn't take to time to realise her surroundings, that her Own damn fault.



Bullshit asshole. You siding with the pedo?


----------



## Michi (Sep 30, 2006)

I already said how I felt but here's something kinda different...
---
It's really disgusting to know that an innocent girl had this happened to her. True, she's young...true, this is bullshit...and true, the guy should be caught; but really, it's still has some humor in it. I can't stop but to laugh at some point in this. I do feel bad that this happened to her but she should've been with her parents. I'm 15 and even now, I would never go anywhere without my friends. 
--
And a quick question: did she even bother to scream or shout for help?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 30, 2006)

Is it that hard to ya'll to conceive the thought of a 12 year old girl that isn't morally corrupted?


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 30, 2006)

> Thats just terrible. Its nothing to laugh about. I can't imagine how embarassed, abused and violated she must feel now. Thats serously an experience that will make a large portion of your year suck. Shes probably gonna have mad fear of like shopping alone and her parents too.


Well it is what you make of it. She can either wallow in self pity or ignore the bullshit incident.
Oh and no one is innocent. Not even 12 year old girls.



> Is it that hard to ya'll to conceive the thought of a 12 year old girl that isn't morally corrupted?


In this day and age yeah.


----------



## Razza (Sep 30, 2006)

Meh, It's funny. It's not funny. It has both sides.


----------



## Michi (Sep 30, 2006)

@Illuminati Gate: It's not but people all have there opinions on this  Do you keep on coming back to this thread to say something back about their post?


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 30, 2006)

Michi-chan said:
			
		

> @Illuminati Gate: It's not but people all have there opinions on this  Do you keep on coming back to this thread to say something back about their post?


Cause hes offended by their response.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 30, 2006)

If people think this girl had it coming to her because she was naive, then this generation is truly lost


----------



## Michi (Sep 30, 2006)

Well I never said that. Others may have but I didn't. All I'm saying is that *you* coming back to every post in this thread that is bashing the girl is kinda sad. People have their opinions and so do you  But keep in mind that I have not said that you _*can't*_ reply to all the post. It amuses me though


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 30, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> If people think this girl had it coming to her because she was naive, then this generation is truly lost


Wasnt it just one person that said that?

Never judge the majority by the minority(or 1 person) ehhhh?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 30, 2006)

Michi-chan said:
			
		

> Well I never said that. Others may have but I didn't. All I'm saying is that *you* coming back to every post in this thread that is bashing the girl is kinda sad. People have their opinions and so do you  But keep in mind that I have not said that you _*can't*_ reply to all the post. It amuses me though



What's sad to you is fun to me. Like you said, people don't share the same opinon. And I'm glad I could amuse you.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Sep 30, 2006)

While I'm not outraged by this even in the slightest, I don't understand what's so funny.  It seems people will laugh at anything involving the reproductive system...

You people must think Scary Movie 4 is funny, huh?


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Sep 30, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> er... WHAT??
> 
> A guy just money-shotted her, no big deal, it's not like she was smashed to desks, stomped over, beaten with a steel pipe and thrown of the 4th window like that other chinese girl.
> 
> ...





I Goddamn agree..... I Mean Who Gets Traumatized After seeing a mans wat ever goddamnn it


----------



## Michi (Sep 30, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> What's sad to you is fun to me


You feel that it's fun to comment on every post?  oh ok


> Like you said, people don't share the same opinon


I respect that 


> And I'm glad I could amuse you.


greatly as well.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 30, 2006)

Shukaku_Gaara said:
			
		

> I Goddamn agree..... I Mean Who Gets Traumatized After seeing a mans wat ever goddamnn it


I dont know if a guy jammed his up my ass Id be pretty traumatized.

At the age of 12 that girl definately knew what he did to her. She just doesnt want to abmit it.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 30, 2006)

Shukaku_Gaara said:
			
		

> I Goddamn agree..... I Mean *Who Gets Traumatized After seeing a mans wat ever goddamnn it*



Rape victims and victims of child abuse for one.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 30, 2006)

Heh, I was reading about this in the newspaper the other day. Us southerners sure are crazy.


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 30, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> Bullshit asshole. You siding with the pedo?


 

I'm siding with Common sense Followed By Instict.reading my Post would have made that clear.


----------



## Michi (Sep 30, 2006)

@acid: With that "" in you're post, you made me feel as if you're being nice when it's not needed  michi's feeling evil 
---
 btw, have this dude been caught yet?


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Sep 30, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> Rape victims and victims of child abuse for one.





.... ok so lets not talk about those ghuys.... lets talk about the other guys....


i mean i have a female cousin...... and she saw my private stash once...... but wtf.... she never got traumatized...... yah see???? what i mean???......

rape victims got traumatized because that thing..... that we males have was inserted to the pie..... XD ....

and besides...

I WAS talking about SEEING one ... rape victims did'nt just see........ because the rapist did something else


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 30, 2006)

> btw, have this dude been caught yet?


 
I hope not. He can do it somewhere else like a Mcdonalds or something. make one hell of a followup thread.



> i mean i have a female cousin...... and she saw my private stash once...... but wtf.... she never got traumatized...... yah see???? what i mean???......


 
no...i dont think I want to see what you mean <.<


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 30, 2006)

acid said:
			
		

> I'm siding with Common sense Followed By Instict.reading my Post would have made that clear.



If you blame anybody blame the parents for not keeping a eye on her, not the little girl that was victimized



			
				Razgriez said:
			
		

> I dont know if a guy jammed his up my ass Id be pretty traumatized.
> 
> At the age of 12 that girl definately knew what he did to her. She just doesnt want to abmit it.



Where I live, little 12 year year old girls don't have detaled knowledge of the male anatomy pass sex ed unless you have shit for parenting skills and let them run wild.


----------



## Michi (Sep 30, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> If you blame anybody blame the parents for not keeping a eye on her, not the little girl that was victimized


It's also the girl's fault for not thinking about the danger that can happen to her  I mean come on, no 12 year old is that dumb.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Sep 30, 2006)

Shukaku_Gaara said:
			
		

> .... ok so lets not talk about those ghuys.... lets talk about the other guys....
> 
> 
> i mean i have a female cousin...... and she saw my private stash once...... but wtf.... she never got traumatized...... yah see???? what i mean???......
> ...



Please tell me you didn't cum on your cousin...


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 30, 2006)

Michi-chan said:
			
		

> It's also the girl's fault for not thinking about the danger that can happen to her  I mean come on, no 12 year old is that dumb.


It's the job of said parents to teach survival skills to their children. They Fail at parenting. Don't blame the child for lacking the survival skill the parents failed to teach her.


----------



## Michi (Sep 30, 2006)

@Illuminati Gate: It doesn't matter. It's the children's problem as well. Besides, this already happened to her. Instead of feeling sympathy pitty for her, why don't you worry about what could happen to other kids?
--
@Miyata: you're awesome


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Sep 30, 2006)

uncle jafuncle


I Didnt do *what you said Im Supposed to do...*

you see im an angel

I for one *I*(me) read The Bible....


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, debating here got my post count up. You are some twisted indivuals. You all need some emotions implanted


----------



## Michi (Sep 30, 2006)

Me? Get an emotion implanted? Hah, I felt sorry for her, I'm pretty sure that's an emotion. And no problem, my emotions are all here....I just won't leash it upon you


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Sep 30, 2006)

ok so.....

you want us to say

Poor Girl...... We Must Help Her And For THE man We Must *SLAUGHTER HIM! *


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 30, 2006)

> If you blame anybody blame the parents for not keeping a eye on her, not the little girl that was victimized


I Blame U for not being not reading My Post well enough to see that the Girl was "dazzying Off"...unaware of CLoset pervs,U'd think in such a big store as wal-mart the girl would have atleast stayed close to her mother for fucks sakes...I still lol at the at this Moment.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Sep 30, 2006)

Shukaku_Gaara said:
			
		

> uncle jafuncle
> 
> 
> I Didnt do *what you said Im Supposed to do...*
> ...



I didn't say you were supposed to...I said please tell me you didn't do that, as you were implying that your cousin seeing your penis is equivalent to this story.

A girl getting a drive-by squirting and your cousin catching an accidental glimpse of your frank and beans are not the same.

And what does the bible have to do with this?  I've read it before.  Revelations is one of my favorite books of all time.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 30, 2006)

What a sick ass mother fuc*er!! I would fuc* that guys shi7 up sooooo bad.... GOD DAMN YOU PEDOPHILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michi (Sep 30, 2006)

I only understood half of that 
--
but yeah, I'm not surprise that there's many pedophiles live in this world :S


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 30, 2006)

Anybody notice while illuminati is going off about how traumatized the girl is, she's probably somewhere talking to her friends about who shes going to ask out. Or something like what type of shoes, she's going to buy. We cant say shes traumatized, for all we know she's not really worried about it. She could be one of those people who get over things, very quickly & it doesnt affect them at all.


----------



## Red (Sep 30, 2006)

doesnt it take like a couple of minutes to reach"thepointofnoreturn" you would have thought people noticed a guy walking around wif his hand in his pants...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 30, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> Here.
> 
> ^ thats the video...
> 
> ...




The term hit and run was never more appropriate then it is now.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 30, 2006)

> The term hit and run was never more appropriate then it is now.


Man: Hello Polly
Girl: hello O.o
Man: knock knock
Girl: who's there
Man: ima see men
girl: ima see men who

MAN: IMA SEMEN ALL ON YOUR FACE BITCH <.< *runs*


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 30, 2006)

I saw a video with the same actions described..

Only that time, it happened in Japan and the guy ejaculated on a business women.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 30, 2006)

> Where I live, little 12 year year old girls don't have detaled knowledge of the male anatomy pass sex ed unless you have shit for parenting skills and let them run wild.


Do you remember whewn you were 12 and talked to the girls? Yeah, they were skanks before they even got fucked.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 30, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> Man: Hello Polly
> Girl: hello O.o
> Man: knock knock
> Girl: who's there
> ...


OMFG LOL!!! I laughed so hard when i read that!


----------



## Red (Sep 30, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Do you remember whewn you were 12 and talked to the girls? Yeah, they were skanks before they even got fucked.


I like Ive seen pregnant 12 year olds...


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 30, 2006)

Akito/Agito said:
			
		

> Man: Hello Polly
> Girl: hello O.o
> Man: knock knock
> Girl: who's there
> ...




ROFL, that was pretty funny.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 1, 2006)

First off, I agree with Ydarolisk or whatever the hell his name is. Not because I'm some sadistic asshole who's trying to look cool on the internet, I'm on a Naruto Forum for crying out loud, but because it's not traumatizing unless your mentally weak enough to let it be. 

Comparing it to rape is dishonest. This crime is nowhere near as malicious or intense. Being ensemenated on is a few second thing.  I doubt her world turned black. I doubt she'll be having nightmares or need counseling. She didn't even know what happened, supposedly. How is she going to be traumatized when she can't even comprehend what happened? A rape is horrible because it's physical abuse, not because the minor is being exposed to a penis.

Secondly, I find it ironic how Americans try to shelter their kids from sex completely yet American children tend to be more promiscuous than in sexually-liberal countries. Know why? In an attempt to hide their kids from the god-forsaken penis, parents forget to inform their kids on making educated sexual decisions. No matter how 'pure' your child is, they will be exposed to sex. It's better they hear it from you than their girl friends.

So, in a way, a 13 year-old not knowing what semen is is wrong. Not because society is corrupt, but because she should have had some form of sex-ed by now. Come on, what sex-ed doesn't mention sperm. Stop acting like penises and vagina are taboo and demon-send. Kids most likely will be exposed to sex. They should be informed not naive.

Comparing the guy to a rapist is extreme. Should the guy be arrested? Of course, he skeeted on a thirteen year-old at a Wal-mart. But saying he should be raped and murdered is juvenile. Unfortunately, people, for the wheels of justice to keep turning, there has to be justice for both victims AND criminals. You can't pick and choose. People lie, people are falsely arrested. If we killed all criminals, we'd recede into the dark ages.

You claim the people laughing are being immature, and alot are, but the people saying the perv should be killed and tortured are just as immature. 

To answer Illuminati's question: Would I find it funny if it happened to me? No. I'd be disgusted. It wouldn't transcend from pure disgust to trauma, though. And if it happened to a friend, would I find it funny? Yes. I'd be amused by the imagery, admittedly, and I wouldn't expect them to be traumatized. It's just disgusting. 

People need to stop being so pitying. In an attmept to look like you actually care, you end up blowing the event out of proportion. You exaggerate the seriousness of the event. Millions of people die in Africa every year. Do you wake up and cry every morning for them? No. That's MUCH more horrible than a girl being ejaculated on. But we get on with our lifes without batting an eyelash. Know why? Humans are short-sighted creatures who can only feel pity, sympathize, for others if they can see them. It doesn't matter if you know an evil has happened. If you can't see it, you don't care. 

Stop being self-righteous hypocrites. It's not the worse thing in the world.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 1, 2006)

Akito/Agito said:
			
		

> Man: Hello Polly
> Girl: hello O.o
> Man: knock knock
> Girl: who's there
> ...


ROFL!


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

Akito/Agito said:
			
		

> Man: Hello Polly
> Girl: hello O.o
> Man: knock knock
> Girl: who's there
> ...




  LMFAO

Teh Pwnzorz >.<


----------



## the_invisible_men (Oct 1, 2006)

i seriously do not understand why he would do that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2006)

NightWish said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for that girl She's gonna be traumatized for the rest of her life having to see something that horrible.



Its not like some other guy wouldn't have tried it later. But this dude is sick, he had balls though!


----------



## Kaien Shiba (Oct 1, 2006)

thats horrible. Poor girl doesnt know what it is. 
People got problems. Now go fix em.


----------



## Superb Herb (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn that girl must have been FINE.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2006)

Apparently my friend was walking home from the book store and some guy drove past her, stopped got out and masturbated in front of her, climaxed and got back in the car to drive away. So this kind of thing must be common


----------



## Michi (Oct 1, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:
			
		

> Apparently my friend was walking home from the book store and some guy drove past her, stopped got out and masturbated in front of her, climaxed and got back in the car to drive away. So this kind of thing must be common


 I wouldn't like to see that...


----------



## balmung29 (Oct 2, 2006)

god what is the world coming to


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 2, 2006)

damn that sucks.


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow. Sometimes I forget how low people can actually sink.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Oct 2, 2006)

Unforgiven said:
			
		

> I saw a video with the same actions described..
> 
> Only that time, it happened in Japan and the guy ejaculated on a business women.



Saw that video too, I thought it was probably staged since the woman didn't do nothing after it happened.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 2, 2006)

Se?ora Strid said:
			
		

> Wow. Sometimes I forget how low people can actually sink.


In this case,his at the most lowest level -_-


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 2, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:
			
		

> Apparently my friend was walking home from the book store and some guy drove past her, stopped got out and masturbated in front of her, climaxed and got back in the car to drive away. So this kind of thing must be common


She should of tore his dick off and make him eat it


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 2, 2006)

Draffut said:
			
		

> Hilarious.
> 
> She didn't know what it was and was in shock... OH NO, IT'S THE BLOB, RUNNN!!!!!
> 
> Man, crazy ass guy, funny ass story, silly ass girl, stupid ass world.



Stupid Ass NF Member.



That's really just horrible, the whole story, poor lil' girl =[


----------



## Kiba_Luvr (Oct 2, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> ^ thats the video...
> 
> 
> well, i gotta say that it takes guts to blow your wad on a girl in public...I give this guy props for courage under fire.



Ironically it happened in Foley, Alabama, was that COngressman Foley's home land?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 2, 2006)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:
			
		

> First off, I agree with Ydarolisk or whatever the hell his name is. Not because I'm some sadistic asshole who's trying to look cool on the internet, I'm on a Naruto Forum for crying out loud, but because it's not traumatizing unless your mentally weak enough to let it be.
> 
> Comparing it to rape is dishonest. This crime is nowhere near as malicious or intense. Being ensemenated on is a few second thing.  I doubt her world turned black. I doubt she'll be having nightmares or need counseling. She didn't even know what happened, supposedly. How is she going to be traumatized when she can't even comprehend what happened? A rape is horrible because it's physical abuse, not because the minor is being exposed to a penis.
> 
> ...



Well damn. I'm no hypocrite. What can I do about starving children than speak on the subject(Which I do on another forum.) make out points? 

I thought the cafe was a place to speak on current events, not de-evolve to the intelligence of South Park veiwers. you speak in a general term about many things, like the U.S and what not. But I am not a self-righteous hypocrite.

 You don't know the user beyond the username, so your judgements are not valid. I care about people in general, not just the ones that turn up in the news.

I don't know what country you hail from, but I assume that you're from a non-death penalty nation. I said that he should die for the fact that a very high of pedophiles released will hurt children again. I was out of line for saying that he should die.


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 3, 2006)

> Stupid Ass NF Member.
> 
> 
> 
> That's really just horrible, the whole story, poor lil' girl =[


Oh stfu, it's enough Pointing Out another member & calling them stupid when our Protangist Obviouslly has a Problem with Keeping her Eyes Open in such a big place like Wal-mart. *Much more damage could have been Done, like forced rapped, but I doubt this girl was traveling By herself.* everyone should be to Blame in this scenario....


----------



## Draffut (Oct 3, 2006)

Edo-chan said:
			
		

> Stupid Ass NF Member.
> 
> 
> 
> That's really just horrible, the whole story, poor lil' girl =[



Yes, i am a "stupid ass" because you don't agree with me.  genius.

It does suck for the little girl, but come on.  This is nothing compared to what could have happened, like the little 8 year old girl who was raped and killed less then 100 feet from her family in a restroom.

Take this stuff with a grain of salt, the guys deserves to be thrown in jail for indecent exposure, but what he did was funny, and must have taken some balls.


----------



## Tabris (Oct 3, 2006)

That's just plain F$%&#ed up and disturbing... O.O


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 3, 2006)

Kaze_no_kitsune said:
			
		

> That's just plain F$%&#ed up and disturbing... O.O


  what's Fuckied up & disturbing is your avatar, then again insanity is the Perfect Medicine for an Insane world, congrats mister Crazy-puffs.


----------



## Kisame. (Oct 3, 2006)

> Take this stuff with a grain of salt, the guys deserves to be thrown in jail for indecent exposure, but what he did was funny, and must have taken some balls



Of course it took balls. Thats kinda there job. To produce semen <.<


----------



## Adonis (Oct 3, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> Well damn. I'm no hypocrite. What can I do about starving children than speak on the subject(Which I do on another forum.) make out points?
> 
> I thought the cafe was a place to speak on current events, not de-evolve to the intelligence of South Park veiwers. you speak in a general term about many things, like the U.S and what not. But I am not a self-righteous hypocrite.
> 
> ...



I'm American. How is me making assumptions about you invalid but your assumptions about other people aren't invalid. Door swings both ways. I'm saying that acting like the guy is a monster comparable to a rapist is extreme. Logically, is he likely to commit some form of pedophilia? Yes. If you're ballsy enough to masturbate on a girl in a Wal-Mart, you'll snatch up a kid. I agree with you there. But you can't have preventive death sentencing. "We think you'll rape a girl so we'll just kill you now." Unfortunately, to be fair, the justice system can't punish someone for a crime they might do.

Also, again, I don't think it's the worst thing in the world.

And is de-evolve a word? Just curious.


----------



## Ram (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd like to say something politically correct, but all I can say is lol @ skeet and run incident.


----------



## aznwolfstein (Oct 3, 2006)

Okay, i was reading a few of the posts and agreed with many who think its digusting but then i thought, this would be the FUNNIEST fad EVER! I mean, seriously, it could gross some people out but i thought about this happening all over the place for like a minute and couldn't stop laughing for the next 5.


----------



## Lakira (Oct 4, 2006)

*Lol*



			
				aznwolfstein said:
			
		

> Okay, i was reading a few of the posts and agreed with many who think its digusting but then i thought, this would be the FUNNIEST fad EVER! I mean, seriously, it could gross some people out but i thought about this happening all over the place for like a minute and couldn't stop laughing for the next 5.


That is funny,  but i really feel sorry 4 her. I hope she's not pregent...


----------



## fanboi1 (Oct 4, 2006)

I admire that man I cummed on a cow once


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 4, 2006)

poor girl...she'll be forever traumatized for life...

>_> someone should nail him in the balls so he wouldn't do it again. HARD.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 4, 2006)

Lakira said:
			
		

> That is funny,  but i really feel sorry 4 her. I hope she's not pregent...


The report stated that the man's genetics landed on her outer clothing. Unless she... erm, relocated, the semen, she won't be pregnant. No worries.

This guy is incredibly pathetic if he has to get off by stalking a THIRTEEN YEAR OLD, masturbating in a Wal*Mart, then ejaculating on a little girl's skirt. Can he really not get sex? Is he really too poor to afford a prostitute? At the very least, he could have done that on a girl who was actually developed.

Besides, the freak I am, I would have yelled "SKEETSKEET!!" before I ran off. 

Poor girl... "Ohmigawd, someone spilled yogurt on my hot new blouse!! mommy's gonna kill me..." *cry, cry*


----------



## SomaX (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, I supose this is the world we live in.


----------



## ReiatsuNin (Oct 6, 2006)

*UR some kind of perv too*



			
				Shika-Chou said:
			
		

> That's disturbing......just sick....


I Find U more disturbing!!look at your picture!


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 6, 2006)

S@suk3 said:
			
		

> I Find U more disturbing!!look at your picture!


you wouldn't win in a "Normal" contest either Grandpa*stares at Sandaime's Nosebleed*


----------



## JokerDemon (Oct 6, 2006)

That dude needs to get a life. Now.

But I did like how, on the video, everybody seemed to be scared to say "relieved himself sexually".


----------



## MasterFox (Oct 6, 2006)

That is pretty disturbing.  I hope they find him soon.  Better yet, they catch him right before he attempts it again, just to humiliate him.  Although, I doubt he would be embarassed.


----------



## Haruka (Oct 7, 2006)

Bukkake desu?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Haru-Haru said:
			
		

> Bukkake desu?


i dont think i whent that far....

but umm how did the just run up to and shoot his babyjuice at her cause it take a min to get the feling going so she counld have jump out of the way?


*NOTE* is that 4 chan bus real?


----------



## MasterFox (Oct 7, 2006)

I think he was already pleasuring himself in that video, he ended it on the girl.


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 7, 2006)

K1nj3putymon said:
			
		

> this thread is funny =D


  I'm not sure how four words & A Smily could turn out to be the best Post in a thread, however I think I'm on the verge of Giving K1nj3putymon rep points just for being alive.


----------



## Fojos (Oct 7, 2006)

How can a girl at 13 years old not know what that is? Talk about being a bit behind.


----------



## Glaciale (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm suprised she didnt know what cum is

I had sex ed when I was 11 in school

It is pretty sick though; if some perv came up to me and jacked on me I'd be like WTF?! Although I wouldnt be traumatised, just give him a good kick in the bollocks and run off

I think some people are taking this too seriously, we should be thankful that something worse didn't happen to the girl, her parents should have educated her about this stuff by now


----------



## darkwater297 (Oct 7, 2006)

Her parent's proably thought it was a waste of time so they didn't fill out any sex ed forms perhaps?But it is suppose to be mandatory in 8th and 9th grade.


----------



## Naruto-USA (Oct 7, 2006)

That is one of the most intensely disturbing things i've ever read. I do find it highly ironic that this happened in a place called Foley with this whole "Senator solicits young boys" thing.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 7, 2006)

darkwater297 said:
			
		

> Her parent's proably thought it was a waste of time so they didn't fill out any sex ed forms perhaps?But it is suppose to be mandatory in 8th and 9th grade.



I didn't get any "sex ed" till i was 15 in the 9th grade.  Granted, i still knew a majority of everythign in the class, but thats besides hte point.  It is very Viable for her not to at 13....

Though it is still funny.


----------



## Sake-Shinobi (Oct 8, 2006)

This guy is an oxygen theif and a peice of trash. I hope they find him and kill his sorry ass.


----------



## Clue (Oct 8, 2006)

That's disgusting.  I'm scared enough to go to Walmart as it is, now I have to wear a poncho.  Great.


----------



## Tatsuki (Oct 8, 2006)

EWWWWW SIIKU DESU @___@


----------



## Rin <3 (Oct 8, 2006)

Fucking perverts. =[


----------



## dora ♥ (Oct 8, 2006)

That's gross...poor girl. That guy is wierd


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 8, 2006)

People these days just have no respect. Pedos, rapists, killers run about like no one knows them. A shame that no one's done anythin about it yet.


----------



## Angel Haiku (Oct 8, 2006)

That is disturbing.But it wasn't as bad as rape or such.But she will be tramutized.Poor girl.


----------



## artik (Oct 8, 2006)

Thats one of the most discusting things i've ever heard of <_<"
I'd love to hit that guy in the head with a bowling ball. If if had a bowling ball of course


----------



## Yasashiku (Oct 8, 2006)

That's just really sick....... but it is kind of funny that the girl went into shock because she didn't know what the stuff was.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Oct 9, 2006)

I lol'ed


----------

